# 1936 indian bicycle ultra rare on ebay



## Freeny (Jul 29, 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261255916640


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 29, 2013)

Even though I'm a motorcycle guy as well this is one of those that just doesn't do it for me. Of note on this particular bike; is it me or does the down tube look bent? Also notice what appears to be the '36 version of the rare Mesinger AirFlo tornado spring skirted seat. I believe they made these bikes in both '36 & 7? I seem to remember the '37 having the '37 version of the tornado seat as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freeny (Aug 1, 2013)

*Or trade*

I would be interested in a Schwinn Motobike or Autocycle + cash


----------



## Freeny (Aug 8, 2013)

*Relisted price reduction*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-INDIAN...660?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd468ff54


----------



## Freeny (Aug 8, 2013)

*Bend*

They all have that bend in the downtube.


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 10, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Even though I'm a motorcycle guy as well this is one of those that just doesn't do it for me. Of note on this particular bike; is it me or does the down tube look bent? Also notice what appears to be the '36 version of the rare Mesinger AirFlo tornado spring skirted seat. I believe they made these bikes in both '36 & 7? I seem to remember the '37 having the '37 version of the tornado seat as well. V/r Shawn




Correct Shawn - or at least I have come to the same conclusions. Skirted tornado saddles must have been stock on these - like the ones on the earlier tankless safety streamliners.


----------

